# a way that I recovered



## wei ji (Feb 2, 2006)

It is about 8 years since I first stumbled across the dp site. I found relief and then a cure for my dp when I changed my life. You see, I needed that someone special in my life. I had been criticised and was aggressively verbally abused by my Dad, who every morning yelled "what's wrong with you?" and criticised everything under the sun. And that sad fact is that I thought he was my savior - that by listening to him I would have been able to be normal and have a good life - but this is an illusion, because he wouldn't tell me what to do until I had finished doing so - would tell me to keep my money but enjoy myself as well - that I didn't need to worry about having a house and a home because I would inherit them.

It was only when I met my wife and that was when I was in America, that I learnt that I was indeed already normal. the help of people who are friendly and treat you with respect - this is something that is definitely needed - the respect of people, and then I went from bound to bound realising that I could socialise and that I was worthwhile.

Another thing that changed in my life was my diet.- hyperhomocystemia can cause a sense of unreality, along with casomorphine both found in dairy products and milk. I have colitis, and so I can't even have wheat and no dairy. The vegan diet helped me and served me well. I am on the diet again starting today and will tell you how it goes ok?

Lastly, a sense of safety. You need to feel safe where you are - if you don't feel safe then you will feel anxious and out of it - with this your dp may get worse.

Therefore feel that you need to go somewhere where people listen to you. It is important to feel liked, and to be liked. It is important that you're not criticised. i also know that childhood trauma and any other traumas that you may have had - even bad experiences with dope etcetera can all lead to dp/dr.

I have noticed that I don't have dr. I thought I did but it is because I wear strong glasses, and that means that i am experiencing the world in a 2d way.

wei ji


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

congratulations on your recovery! i loved your story, thanks for sharing sincerly

it got me thinking that sometimes, even though we are in a negative/bad environment, we power through and acquire a strength to fight. All of which are virtues modern society thinks its great, and it is. at the same time, it can be a double edged sword in the case of DP.

its not easy to move away from those who hurt you. ive been hurt as well in the past, but i know that those who hurt me also love me at the same time. it doesnt make things ok, but it makes things more confusing.

best of luck to you


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

wei ji said:


> It is about 8 years since I first stumbled across the dp site. I found relief and then a cure for my dp when I changed my life. You see, I needed that someone special in my life. I had been criticised and was aggressively verbally abused by my Dad, who every morning yelled "what's wrong with you?" and criticised everything under the sun. And that sad fact is that I thought he was my savior - that by listening to him I would have been able to be normal and have a good life - but this is an illusion, because he wouldn't tell me what to do until I had finished doing so - would tell me to keep my money but enjoy myself as well - that I didn't need to worry about having a house and a home because I would inherit them.
> 
> It was only when I met my wife and that was when I was in America, that I learnt that I was indeed already normal. the help of people who are friendly and treat you with respect - this is something that is definitely needed - the respect of people, and then I went from bound to bound realising that I could socialise and that I was worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we need a place to feel save..wish a place like "Cheers" (The TV show) existed IRL..


----------

